# Surprise



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Found these last week. Low activity, may as well post something.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What type of metal are those 90s?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> What type of metal are those 90s?


chrome plated brass...fancy for a coil....


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What are those 90s mainly used for?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> What type of metal are those 90s?


Krylon chrome in a can


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> moonapprentice said:
> 
> 
> > What type of metal are those 90s?
> ...


Not hardly


----------

